# Four Standard OTT Slingshots



## Bill Hays

*File Name*: Four Standard OTT Slingshots

*File Submitter*: Bill Hays</p >

*File Submitted*: 13 Dec 2013

*File Category*: Slingshots

These are the four most common OTT slingshots I make for kids. They are the Ranger OTT, the SmallOTT, The "BoyShot", and the Micro Ranger.
The Micro Ranger is a tremendous PFS sized slingshot, the "BoyShot" is a favorite of many youngsters, and of course the Small and Standard are favorites of the bigger "boys"!

Click here to download this file


----------



## squirrel squasher

Wow I epreciate those. Just the size that I like.


----------



## LVO

These are on the Must Make list!

Wow, the one I have already is the biggest one! Going to be very cool making the wee ones


----------



## treefork

Perfect timing. I need to put one together for a niece. A little Tom Boy.


----------



## rockslinger

Thanks Bill, those are great!


----------



## JonM

Thanx much Bill. Once I get these roughed out, i'll be able to do the hand work in the fish house between bites


----------



## Mr.Teh

Thank you Bill Hays, OTT is my favorite style.


----------



## leon13

thanks a lot

cheers


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I'd like to get my daughter at least one custom; can you give these models "the works" like you do for the Hathcock sniper & the like? The only sling I've got that truly fits her hand is a Dankung snail...not that it's a bad sling, but it's limited in its teaching potential. I'd love for her to have a really special slingshot, made just for her. I'm in the queue for a February(ish) order (i know you're swamped); I'd love to change it up for a custom child's model...


----------



## cairomn

Tentacle Toast said:


> I'd like to get my daughter at least one custom; can you give these models "the works" like you do for the Hathcock sniper & the like? The only sling I've got that truly fits her hand is a Dankung snail...not that it's a bad sling, but it's limited in its teaching potential. I'd love for her to have a really special slingshot, made just for her. I'm in the queue for a February(ish) order (i know you're swamped); I'd love to change it up for a custom child's model...


I wish my step dad was into slingshots but his interest is stumped by his size, he 6 foot 6 inches and my pfs don't really make for a comfortable shooter for a man of his proportions.
Don't misunderstand I he's my idle and the only dad I know but what i was trying to say is he doesn't share my enthusiasm for this wonderful sport. I feel it would be a great father son hobby. 
Amyway what I'm trying to say is your daughter is lucky.


----------



## JUSTJOB

Thanks so much! These will come in handy, as I have 4 grand sons! First I am going to make them a Whammo replica, and then if they love it and use it regularly, then I will make them something nicer, and your templates will be a help for sure.


----------



## Bill Hays

Of these four designs I use the MicroRanger and Boyshot the most.

The Boyshot is a tremendous BB shooter as well... you just snap a single loop with a light pouch on there and you're ready to go!


----------



## Slingster

Nice designs. Do you think the BoyShot or Small Ranger would be a good first slingshot for my 6 yr old boy? Would the small distance between the forks on the BoyShot lead to more fork hits vs the Small Ranger?

I am kind of leaning towards the Small Ranger.

Thanks,

Slingster


----------



## Bill Hays

Slingster said:


> Nice designs. Do you think the BoyShot or Small Ranger would be a good first slingshot for my 6 yr old boy? Would the small distance between the forks on the BoyShot lead to more fork hits vs the Small Ranger?
> 
> I am kind of leaning towards the Small Ranger.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Slingster


I'll tell you what, I've got some extra small Rangers in 1/2" 6061 aluminum... Just send your address and mention this to Daranda at [email protected] and I'll send you one. After all it's for a good cause!


----------



## Slingster

Hey Bill, thanks a lot. I will send a message. I appreciate it. Merry Christmas.


----------

